# How much does it cost to cook on a stick burner?



## John Goostree (Apr 6, 2019)

Looking for a rough estimate on how much it costs to run an offset stick burner per hour, or 4 hours whatever. How much Charcoal and smoking wood is required. I figure it depends on smoker size so let me know how much it costs on your smoker and what size it is, or say provide an estimate for an average sized stick burner like a 36" Barrel offset smoker like the Yoder Cheyenne.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Apr 6, 2019)

About tree fiddy


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 6, 2019)

Zero charcoal is needed. All you need is wood. If u can buy a 1/4 of wood I’d think it would last 20-30 cooks depending on how long the cooks are. Steaks are Korean short ribs don’t take as long as pork butt. I sell it for 150 so about 4$ per cook at the price of Wood. My wood is about double the price of a normal cord of wood tho. So if u bought a cord for 300$ It would only cost 2$ per cook or so. Cost me just my time gas and wear and tear on the saw and truck so pretty reasonable for me


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 7, 2019)

My property is about an acre of grass and acre of mixed hard woods. That backs up to several hundred acres of forested mountain.
If your not too picky, Oak, Maple, Hickory, wood is Free. We only harvest downed trees when possible. If I had to buy, a Face Cord runs around $150...JJ


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 7, 2019)

1-2 small splits every 45 mins for a 36". No charcoal needed.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Apr 15, 2019)

There is always blow down hardwood available for free if you cut and haul it for the land owners, keep an eye on Craigslist and FB Marketplace. 

The trick is to have a good truck and trailer and your saw's in top condition razor sharp and ready to cut first in get's the good stuff.


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 15, 2019)

It's very easy to carry a bow saw in your vehicle. They're light and flat. Some of the smaller hook-shaped folding saws are sweet; they pack well. Nice to have when wood-gathering opportunities (actual windfalls) might arise, or if you need to cut fallen wood just to clear your way.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 15, 2019)

I was testing to see how many hours I get out of a full wheel barrow. Did a 3 hour cook and not much damage to the wheel barrow. Then a customer needed some cherry wood so I added few pieces back in and sold it. I’ll start over tho


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

The cost of wood surely varies in different localities. As you have seen in the replies. So its up to you to see what's available in your area. Than make your choice.

Warren


----------

